# is it worth finishing?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

im thinking about painting it dark green and i need ideas on how to mount it. but if it looks like crap just tell me. it was free metal.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

another pic with it sitting on my wench?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Needs to be thicker around the head lights


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And make a nother screen that will gard the radiation


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I mean radiator my bad phone spelled it ha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it looks good just paint it and dont try and push anyone with it thats a good brush guard though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like it will definitely protect against sticks & crap going up in the headlights or radiator, etc..

My boss always says "if its stupid but it works, it aint stupid!"


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks yall. im going to have to finish it tomorrow. im going to extend it down to protect the radiator.


----------

